# 2016 Nissan Murano - Dreaded Tranmission Issue(s)?



## nrosek (4 mo ago)

I just purchased a 2016 Nissan Murano. I have a few things happening and wondering if a Nissan thing, an actual issue but nothing major, or the dreaded Nissan transmission failure that people LOVE to mention everywhere on the internet. 

I've been noticing that the gear does not properly pick up from R to D. If I don't come to a full stop in R and give it 1-2 seconds, it seems like it doesn't want to grab, and not a smooth transition. If I come to a full stop, and wait 1-2 seconds, no problem.

Secondly, coming to a stop with no acceleration and foot off the gas, RPM jumps, almost like a surge, even more so when on an incline hence foot not on the brake. The RPM's don't jump to anything crazy, just something I can feel and see. This happens about 90% of the time.

Thirdly, and I feel like did I make this up? I can't seem to mimic the problem. Around 40 mph, foot on the gas, RPM rev as if I am pushing the pedal to the floor, but the car does not accelerate. Again, not jumping to anything crazy, but something didn't feel right.

If anyone has any ideas, input, etc. that would be incredibly helpful! I can't rest and fear that I just paid $20k for something that is trash. On another note, I am still within the lemon law dates, but I don't know how that works tbh. I contacted the dealer and they literally had no care and stated I could bring it in for servicing. I have an appt with my local mechanic, trust him WAY more.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

nrosek said:


> Thirdly, and I feel like did I make this up? I can't seem to mimic the problem. Around 40 mph, foot on the gas, RPM rev as if I am pushing the pedal to the floor, but the car does not accelerate. Again, not jumping to anything crazy, but something didn't feel right.


That sounds like a slipping CVT. You don't say what the mileage is, but depending on the state you're in, lemon laws don't generally apply to used cars past warranty. You might have a legal case against whoever you bought it from if there are codes in the TCM that they should have been aware of. Freeze frame data for the DTC's may show if they occurred prior to sale, if so that's a smoking gun against the dealer.


----------



## nrosek (4 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> That sounds like a slipping CVT. You don't say what the mileage is, but depending on the state you're in, lemon laws don't generally apply to used cars past warranty. You might have a legal case against whoever you bought it from if there are codes in the TCM that they should have been aware of. Freeze frame data for the DTC's may show if they occurred prior to sale, if so that's a smoking gun against the dealer.


Ah yes, you're correct I did not state mileage ~ 64,500 (2016 Murano). So question, you state there are codes in "TCM"...what does that mean and also "DTC's"? I've read there is a scanner app on Android, CVTz50...would this pull up prior cleared codes? I have a regular scanner but doesn't seem this will pull anything given it's a CVT.
Honestly thinking lemon laws are useless at this point, but if a code prior cleared and not addressed, hence my above question might be something!
Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, CVTz50 will pull up any DTC's (Diagnostic Trouble Codes) that are stored in the TCM (trans controller). I'm not certain if it can read Freeze Frames. If not, don't try to erase any codes, a dealer's Consult3+ reader may be able to give you more information. The TCM doesn't store a "code archive" like an airbag controller, but the judder codes P17F0 and P17F1 are unerasable with a normal scan and should still be there unless someone was both very shady and very clever. The same goes for the overheat record CVT-A/CVT-B.


----------

